# Dented Rim. Game Over?



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

So I was truing up my wheels today and noticed a little dent in the rim. Its definitely visible and noticeable to the touch. Photos below.






























Are these still good to keep riding on? There is no crack or anything, just a dent. The dent is probably a stress-riser for the rim, so maybe just keep riding and keep a good eye on it? Its a disc brake wheel so there isn't any braking being done on the rim. I don't really have tons of cash to go throw at a new wheelset right now, but safety first so I thought I'd bounce this off you guys before I made any decisions.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Not much you can do on that one, true it up if needed, check spoke tensions, and keep riding it. (Keep an eye on it for cracks forming.)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Not you usual pothole type dent is it? Looks more like a rock fired at the wheel from the side. Surprising you didn't notice it happening.

If the wheel's straight, I wouldn't worry too much. And it's below the brake track.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Alright, cool. That's what I was hoping. I don't remember any specific event causing it, but something must have caught it at some point whether it be a rock on a gravel ride or catching a rock oddly on singletrack. I'll definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

RaptorTC said:


> Alright, cool. That's what I was hoping. I don't remember any specific event causing it, but something must have caught it at some point whether it be a rock on a gravel ride or catching a rock oddly on singletrack. I'll definitely keep an eye on it.


Yeah, you should definitely keep an eye on it but this won't stop you from riding. No need to spend any money on it for replacement either. I have a similar dent for over a month now and everything runs smoothly.


----------



## jlespresso (Jan 21, 2014)

RaptorTC said:


> Alright, cool. That's what I was hoping. I don't remember any specific event causing it, but something must have caught it at some point whether it be a rock on a gravel ride or catching a rock oddly on singletrack. I'll definitely keep an eye on it.


Hi last night, I just find out, I have same dent like yours. are you still ride it? or get new rim?


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

Scrap it.. Life is too good to waste!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Scrap it.. Life is too good to waste!


What? 
Why?
Because you say so?


Seriously, if its not cracked, and doesn't effect the ride. Run it, it will be fine.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Its fine, its only a small dent. If you look at the profile of a rim, its a double walled construction. This small dent is not affecting the integrity of the rim or strength at all. 
Ive had a few MTB rims with several of these bigger than this on them.

Imagine the ding on the pic below. Its all good, dont worry about it.


----------



## jlespresso (Jan 21, 2014)

tihsepa said:


> What?
> Why?
> Because you say so?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your kind response to my question!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlespresso (Jan 21, 2014)

ozzybmx said:


> Its fine, its only a small dent. If you look at the profile of a rim, its a double walled construction. This small dent is not affecting the integrity of the rim or strength at all.
> Ive had a few MTB rims with several of these bigger than this on them.
> 
> Imagine the ding on the pic below. Its all good, dont worry about it.


Thank you for your reply and show me rims detail picture. I will keep riding !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

Being in this industrry for more than 20 years, I have seen a lot of disasters just because the rider's negligences in looking at this seemingly minor flaws. Carbon structure cracks may develop fast from the crack point and it is normally the case. So, you will never know what may happen when you do sharp descending with this wheel.


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

So, this rim is cracked, definitely.. Composite structure does not "dent"..


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

jlespresso said:


> Thank you very much for your kind response to my question!! :thumbsup:


Yours is just fine becuase it is a carbon wrapped alloy wheel. The one on the top photo is not good anymore..


----------



## jlespresso (Jan 21, 2014)

Equinox said:


> Yours is just fine becuase it is a carbon wrapped alloy wheel. The one on the top photo is not good anymore..


Thanks to let me know


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Woops, never noticed that anyone else replied after the first batch. I'll provide a bit of an update:

Still riding the wheel without problems. The rims are aluminum, not carbon.


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

RaptorTC said:


> Woops, never noticed that anyone else replied after the first batch. I'll provide a bit of an update:
> 
> Still riding the wheel without problems. The rims are aluminum, not carbon.


So, if it were a carbon wheel, it would last that long..


----------

